# Gems of SE Kansas- '07



## KUJordan (Apr 11, 2007)

These are what I consider the "gems" of Southeast Kansas.  They are so vividly colored down there too!  I went to a spot where I have found many in years past, but this time it was early and it was chilly, not even above 50F.  The first rock I flipped there revealed this monster, _Scolopendra heros castaneiceps_- it's about 7.5"!!!  The biggest one I've ever seen there.  If I wanted to collect it it would've been so easy considering it was frigid and could barely move much less hold onto the stick!





This picture was taken with my phone, btw.


Also on Sunday, found this 41.25" common garter, Thamnophis sirtalis!!!   Also the BIGGEST I've ever seen!






The _sirtalis _around here have a lot of bright red on them.


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 11, 2007)

The distortion on the branch looked like it's your eye. 

Nice pede!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 11, 2007)

All that red on the Garter sure is sexy.  I have never seen one of interesting coloration in real life, just in photos.  And that last photo of it is really great......the position of the snake, the overall composition IMO is really nice.


----------



## tacomadiver (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool pics, love the garter snake


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 12, 2007)

Again, like I posted in your other thread, very nice finds! How much would it cost for you to sell me some of those Scolopendra heros castaneiceps?


----------

